# You all have to watch this......



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Maybe you've seen this but it's worth a second look.

http://www.wimp.com/missinghusband/


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very touching story, thanks for posting it Mike.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

+1 People like those are good to find.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The more I think of this incident the angrier it makes me. I am ashamed of my governments lack of responsibility not only to this American but to all those who serve or have served, and that because of that service need a helping hand in one way or another. This woman only needed for someone to look at a piece of paper that documented her husbands fate. God help those who need someone in our government to lift a finger.

To Mac Thornberry: As an American, you embarass me .


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Very touching and also angers me at the same time. Just glad she found what happened.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes a very touching story, there are some good people still left --- AS for Thornberry - YD pretty well summed it up.


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

It saddens me to think of all that time this poor widow had to live without knowing what happened to her husband, a hero. And it angers me as well that her mind could have been set at ease so long ago if so many people just did their jobs. As for Mac Thornberry, you sir, are lucky this woman is so forgiving, I am not.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you guys for seeing this as I did. God bless this lady for her dedication to her husband, faith and beliefs.

This is a prime example why our so called elected officials are WAY too comfortable with their positions (I don't consider political positions jobs). These people have been elected by the people to take a position of responsibility and that's where current politicians have failed miserably. Thornberry is a PRIME example of how irresponsible politicians are in today's world.

Again I ask everyone to read the following and reflect on the words. These words are as true today as they were in 1776.

*"When in the Course of human events, it becomes necessary for one people to dissolve the political bands which have connected them with another, and to assume among the powers of the earth, the separate and equal station to which the Laws of Nature and of Nature's God entitle them, a decent respect to the opinions of mankind requires that they should declare the causes which impel them to the separation.
We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness.--That to secure these rights, Governments are instituted among Men, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed, --That whenever any Form of Government becomes destructive of these ends, it is the Right of the People to alter or to abolish it, and to institute new Government, laying its foundation on such principles and organizing its powers in such form, as to them shall seem most likely to effect their Safety and Happiness. Prudence, indeed, will dictate that Governments long established should not be changed for light and transient causes; and accordingly all experience hath shewn, that mankind are more disposed to suffer, while evils are sufferable, than to right themselves by abolishing the forms to which they are accustomed. But when a long train of abuses and usurpations, pursuing invariably the same Object evinces a design to reduce them under absolute Despotism, it is their right, it is their duty, to throw off such Government, and to provide new Guards for their future security."*


----------

